# Pics of my New 98 200SX



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Just picked up my Red 98 Nissan 200SX SE Yesterday. Here are some pics from the First day of having it.






































Sorry about the quality....Only camera i had access too was my camera phone


----------



## b14sentrafjs (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks good man, cant wait to see some more pics :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

time to make it fast 

looks great


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Where in NJ?


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Nice 200! 5 speed? 

Read all of these articles in the following order: 

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/ 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/eviltwin.php 

They are written by the most knowledgeable people about your car! Welcome to nissanforums! If you hang out here your 200sx will start looking meaner and have the bite to match!


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

I live in Bridgewater, NJ....

Thanks for the Welcome and all the comments guys!

Yeah it's a 5 Speed....Had to get a manual. I missed driving it when i was driving my truck


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

nice car! 98's kick ass


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what are the upcoming plans?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

RedHot200sx said:


> I live in Bridgewater, NJ....
> 
> Thanks for the Welcome and all the comments guys!
> 
> Yeah it's a 5 Speed....Had to get a manual. I missed driving it when i was driving my truck


no shit, another Jerzian!!!!! welcome, aztec red is teh shit, sr20de is teh shitter!!


----------



## Anto Modded (Jul 31, 2005)

Looks very clean, good luck with it mate


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments everyone...

Upcoming plans...well there aren't that many haha. The first thing i want to do is turbo it. But i doubt that will happen. I plan on saving up my money to buy something good for it, like a turbo, instead of wasting my money on corny little things. I did corny little things with my last car and grew out of that phase. So if i actually can save my money, the first thing i do is turbo.

So the short version of the story is....no mods for a while.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

swap it, then turbo...in my opinion


----------



## RedHot200sx (Oct 11, 2005)

These are pics of my last car...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

RedHot200sx said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone...
> 
> Upcoming plans...well there aren't that many haha. The first thing i want to do is turbo it. But i doubt that will happen. I plan on saving up my money to buy something good for it, like a turbo, instead of wasting my money on corny little things. I did corny little things with my last car and grew out of that phase. So if i actually can save my money, the first thing i do is turbo.
> 
> So the short version of the story is....no mods for a while.


good call. do the suspension first, better to have your car handle well than go with straight power that is uncontrollable. don't just drop your car, you need a proper set up. also, i HIGHLY recommend signing up with www.sr20forum.com

GOOD LUCK


----------

